
Did Google Manipulate Search for Hillary? - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFxFRqNmXKg&feature=youtu.be
======
Artemis2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11871248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11871248)

